# 2003 350z 6speed burns oil



## kent (Nov 20, 2004)

:fluffy:I have a 2003 350z with 14000 miles on engine.
It has started to burn blow loose oil about one quart every1000 miles.
The car runs fine no misses or rough ideling. No leaks have been found.
Any body have a clue????????undefined


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is still under warranty take it back and have it gone through completely. I would guess a seal is blown somewhere.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Just curious, what kind of oil are you running?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Mobil1 Synthetic 10W30, but I have a Z31T not a Z33.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Mobil1 Synthetic 10W30, but I have a Z31T not a Z33.



I honestly don't think he was asking you. 


In any case, I'm sure the Z33 guy is using the recommended weight.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

It is not a known issue with the VQ35 (our engine). I would say get that badboy to the dealership and let them once over on it. Are you completely stock?


----------

